# Glass Catfish problem



## Raven (Oct 7, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone knew what was possibly wrong with my glass catfish. in the span of 24 hours he went from looking normal, to having a red head ( bright blood red). he is still swimming and eating very well his eyes and gills seem to look fine but i dont know what to treat him with if anything. I haven't had them for to long and its my first time really owning glass cats ( im a betta/tetra person). if anyone can help me figure out this problem it would be great

here is a bit more information
- 40 Gal fish tank planted with java fern on wood and a few rocks
- ph ammonia and nitrates seem normal
- regular feeding is flakes during the day and blood worms during the night
- home of 8 glass catfish and 6 panda cory
- I have owned them myself for about 1 month, previous owner had them for only a few weeks before entering my home, so im unsure of there actual age ( they had at least 3 homes)
- Tank has had a ick problem about a year ago but it hasn't has any real issues unless you count a fish having a tumor 

I am going to try to get a hold of a camera to get a picture of this fish, sorry for not having one, and thank you for your time


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmmm... weird. A redheaded glass cat, eh? Well, it could be an infection or a hemorrhage, either of which would be very difficult to treat. For now just watch and see what happens, I guess, but a picture might help.


----------



## Raven (Oct 7, 2008)

ok well the weirdest thing happened today. i went downstairs to check on him and hes not red anymore... I will be keeping him alone for a bit longer to make sure things remain the same and watching for any other problems


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

IMO it sounds like hemorrhaging...


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

Or, since glass catfish are transparent, maybe he ate a red flake or a red worm or something and you could see it inside? I know if you feed glass catfish colored food you can see the color in their stomachs. And their stomach is pretty close to their face.


----------

